# Irish Holiday Sights / Sites.



## BlondeAverageReader (Jun 26, 2018)

Glendalough Co Wicklow, monastic buildings dating from the 12th c





The tower is 100ft high, with an entrance 11ft above the ground. (Bring a ladder)


This footpath only suitable for ‘the little people’.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 26, 2018)

They have withstood time...
The tower was built with thought... protection
I’m curious what provisions were made for the
possible long term.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jun 27, 2018)

*Castletownshend*

We are in a room with 4 poster bed at the top of the square tower.
The whole place is full of gorgeous carved antique furniture, here are a few of the best bits.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 27, 2018)

My mind is racing with imagination...
the knight sitting in his chair... I could examine the 
detail of the carved alter for awhile... is that an alter?
It’s stunning. Living in the US we have some very large 
homes and estates of various types of architecture, 
some castle-like or castlesque buildings but nothing
like that, very cool. Thx


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 27, 2018)

Wow what a castle angel, these pics are awesome. I find it amazing how much detail the old woodworkers would put into furniture for the lords and ladies, each piece can tell a thousand stoies and each castle is in itself different depending on the lord/lady's decoration choices, if they hadn't been so drafty I would feel envious of those that had lived in them.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jun 28, 2018)

*Castle history*

This is the front page of the welcome book, explaining its family history etc.
We had dinner at Mary Ann’s last night, it was so good we booked for today.
The two large black ‘Altar looking pieces’ are sideboards.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jun 28, 2018)

*The Irish R. M’s author’s are in the church yard behind our hotel.*







Had no idea when l started re-reading the book before we left home that today l would be looking at the organ played for 70 years by one of them.
They are buried side by side with very different headstones, Edith chose this simple natural stone herself. 
The Church is small and simple but has some lovely stained glass windows.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 28, 2018)

I wonder if the organ is played today...the little church
looks like it’s still conducts services. Really cool thx.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jun 29, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> I wonder if the organ is played today...the little church
> looks like it’s still conducts services. Really cool thx.



The Church and organ are still functioning, ,but like so many small out of the way Churches it’s  in need of funds from visitors.
It has one serious problem, it’s Anglican, in a Catholic country, so has few parishioners.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jun 29, 2018)

*On the move again*

Far southwestern tip of Ireland, the bridge over to Mizen Head.



Healy Pass is a mountain pass at an elevation of 334 metres (1,095 ft) above the sea level located in the Beara peninsula. This was our ‘fun’ drive today.



View from the top top before we started down the other side.



Latest bedroom window view, ground floor this time!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 29, 2018)

Great shots, beautiful colors, thx


----------

